
From JSON to CRUD - shujutech
https://github.com/shujutech/StIGMa
======
lixtra
After reading the README twice I still don't know what it does or if I could
have any need for it. What about a more concrete exmaple in the README?

The demo is more speaking. And the tool looks actually interesting.

How about:

    
    
        With StIGMA you can create a web form GUI from an example JSON object (demo-link).
    
        Example:
        x = { "name":"John Smith", "age":24 }; # Make it simple
        gets translated to 
        y = ...
        which can be rendered on a webpage as:
        [Screenshot]
    

Then later describe the process in detail.

